# Gimp+Inkscape+OKI 711WT



## shtevan (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello! I developed my PNG in Gimp and I use Inkscape to make vector. I saved on my desktop and I printing. My print come with white background ... I send the photo with all my steps ... please I need a help... I not understant what is wrong. Thank you so much to all try to help me.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

inkscape go to document properties and click on the background color bar on the bottom right 
and then ensure "A" on the color box is set to 0

gimp go to layers and then transparency and hit add alpha channel and then do it again 
and hit hit color to alpha instead of add alpha channel, default will be white color to transparent, click ok
when saving as png ensure you check the box 'save background color'


----------

